# List of cliche board topics here, please



## BVB (Jun 19, 2003)

Please list a few of the topics that have been identified by the masses here as cliche, done-to-death or generally trollish ... or those topics that are on their way to becoming so.

A few of the obvious that come to mind would include:
* 3rd edition rangers are "broken."
* can you massacre goblin babies and still be good?
* "professional" DMs who charge fees to play.
* Wizards of the Coast's corporate policy toward D&D sucks.
* what level of cleric was Jesus when he was crucified?

I'm sure there are tons more, but I can't remember them all right now.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 19, 2003)

*Put this in the "done to death" file*

3rd edition Rangers are NOT broken.  They just need to make Messier retire.


----------



## Mark (Jun 19, 2003)

Cliche and irony walk hand in hand today.  Please add this one to the list-

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=53996


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 19, 2003)

That's very postmodern of you, Mark.


----------



## BVB (Jun 19, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Cliche and irony walk hand in hand today.  Please add this one to the list-
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=53996
> 
> *




You get two bonus points for noticing so quickly.   Jerk.


----------



## Mark (Jun 19, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *That's very postmodern of you, Mark.  *




I prefer the term "pre-futuristic" but it does fall into a gray area...


----------



## Mark (Jun 19, 2003)

BVB said:
			
		

> *You get two bonus points for noticing so quickly.   Jerk. *


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 19, 2003)

* moderators whining about people putting things in the so-called "right forum"


----------



## BOZ (Jun 19, 2003)

"... is the BEST EVAR!!"


----------



## BVB (Jun 19, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> ** moderators whining about people putting things in the so-called "right forum" *




Meta? "META?!"
I beg to differ, oh most esteemed moderator dood. Don't you see the irony in moving a topic about cliche topics away from the board where those topics are most likely to appear?

Meta forum, total posts 20000 = boring; no one cares.
General RPG forum, total posts 372000 = everyone reads same topics again and again.

This should have been a topic about topics, not a topic about how the board works.

Anyway, *moving* a thread isn't the same as posting a cliche topic, Eric. So I've got to ask you to step aside and please not try to derail this very valid and insightful discussion with your petty little moderator powers. You evil, evil man.

In any case, it does suggest another one to the list:
* "Where do I discuss such-and-such topic?"


----------



## Mark (Jun 20, 2003)

BVB said:
			
		

> *Meta forum, total posts 20000 = boring; no one cares.*




_*sniffle*_

Nobody wuvs meta...


----------



## Welverin (Jun 20, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *sniffle*
> 
> Nobody wuvs meta...  *




Yes, but as P-kitty pointed out a long time ago, only cool people hang out in Meta.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *sniffle*
> 
> Nobody wuvs meta...  *





That's not true i love meta.




> Yes, but as P-kitty pointed out a long time ago, only cool people hang out in Meta.




Yup cool people like me.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 20, 2003)

Archers are broken (see Rules forum, and do a search... well actually, don't, the boards might crash )

Rav


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 21, 2003)

Rangers got the shaft
Half-orcs got the shaft (although they did)
WotC hates Half-elves
Paladin should be a prestige class
Monks don't belong in western campaigns
Psionics don't belong in fantasy
_Insert book here_ is going to ruin the game, is an awful idea, or proves that Jack Chick is right
WotC is just out for money

That's the top of my head right now.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 21, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *sniffle*
> 
> Nobody wuvs meta...  *



NONSENSE!  We all just love it so much that we keep ourselves so distant that we love it all the more...


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 23, 2003)

Other Cliches:

Campaign Setting A Stinks!
Campaign Setting B Rules!
Character Race A is TOO STRONG!
Character Race B is TOO WEAK!
Someone is trying to ruin the game with a new product!
A TV show, movie, or book is phenomenally bad.
(Okay, there are some stinkers out there.)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Hmm

well if we want to give Meta some loving here are a few cliche topics here...not that its bad, but they are seen quite often...

"My post count is <insert paltry number>!"
"There's a Porn link <insert location>"...oh wait...we like those...
"Why do the boards lag/are slow...etc"
"What is the hivemind?"
"What is Iconics?"
"How do I add an image to my post?"


----------



## Henry (Jun 23, 2003)

My personal favorite:

_"This new rule / book / supplement / edition will spell the END OF D&D!!!"_


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *My personal favorite:
> 
> "This new rule / book / supplement / edition will spell the END OF D&D!!!" *




I prefer, _"These knew rool / bok / supplantment / addition well spill teh NED IF &D&!!!"_


----------

